# high shoulder



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

HAMMER11 said:


> i've got a high shoulder problem, i hold horrible most of the time make bad shots , just need help with this problem apparently i've had it for years just didnt now. please help before i take up golf ha ha
> thanks jj


Can you post some pics. There may be some underlying reasons for your high shoulder... 

ArcheryLessonsOnline.com

-Adam


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

you shoulder should be close to what you shoulder position is when your arms are relaxed at your sides. relax and lift your shoulder and drop it back down, that is you position to stive for. low, inline and relaxed. just leave your shoulder in the low position and raise your bow arm. your sight picture should be quite steady after you get used to it. first practice using a mirror without a bow. just put you hand on the wall and look in the mirror and watch your form.
good luck


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

TWO WORDS: CORRECT DRAWLENGTH.

field14


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

field14 said:


> TWO WORDS: CORRECT DRAWLENGTH.
> 
> field14


This was the majority of my problem... My sight picture is much better after going longer almost 1 1/2inches.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mtmedic said:


> This was the majority of my problem... My sight picture is much better after going longer almost 1 1/2inches.


If you have a high bow shoulder...chances are you went TOO LONG....Longer..That shoulder needs to be down, bone on bone and NOT extended out to try to reach something.....as for reaching for the moon.

Of course, we need PICTURES full length from front back, behind....so we can see body positioning, hip alignment....the entire nine yards.. while you have the bow LEVEL shooting at 20 yards....don't give us a picture with you aiming uphill or downhill...

field14


----------



## BowHunter63082 (Nov 22, 2005)

field14 said:


> TWO WORDS: CORRECT DRAW LENGTH.
> 
> field14


two words??


----------

